# Vintage 1901 Pocket Watch & Clock Adverts



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is a bit of fun for all you Pocket Watch & Clock lovers, some adverts from a Queen Victoria magazine back in 1901 look what you could have bought for 5/


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Hard to believe that all that advertising hype is 110 years old

Did you spot the spelling mistake? - would have got you 25 sovereigns back then if had :shocking:

25 sovereigns - they'd be worth about Â£6250 these days

Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I thunk tha speeling nistake iz whurr eet zays "Neat CHANE".


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Well...the second advert boasts a 'genuine leever' just under the title, where I suspect it should read 'a genuine lever'..... :dntknw:

Very interesting adverts, though...just goes to show even the Victorians used to 'hype' things up a little...thanks for posting, Harry.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Watch Add selling pocket watches. by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Here are some more old watch adds.



Watch add2 by velocipede228822, on Flickr



Watch add by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Ingersoll were the first watch company to sell a pocket watch for less than a dollar I believe.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

wow, love those Elgin & Waltham add's, wish i lived back then, would have gone crazy buying them!! Thanks for posting the advert.

I have another advert somewhere of Smiths & Sons Pocket Watches, Bond Street. starting at a Gold Pocket watch up to a split seconds minute repeater which was about Â£270 if memory serves me right........ Sounds cheap but that was in 1910..


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

I Noticed those Ingersoll Mickey Mouse watches are selling for hundreds of pounds on ebay these days, and they were under a dollar when new,and no jewels. And yet I'm old and no one wants to buy me. :lookaround:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

"What'll we have for this poor, forgotten old man!? Let us start the bidding please, at one dollar! Do I have a dollar!? A dollar anywhere people!? One dollar!? No takers? How about fifty cents people!? It's a bargain! He comes with a fine collection of horological instruments and a sense of style and fashion, not easy to find these days! Who'll start me on fifty cents, ladies and gentlemen!?...You, the guy with the bird! Will you bid fifty cents? What about the gentleman with that fine gold watch up there at the back? Will nobody place a bid on this fascinating specimen of humanity??"


----------

